
YC looks to help more of its companies lock down Series A funding - komali2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/04/yc-looks-to-help-more-of-its-companies-lock-down-series-a-funding/amp/
======
komali2
"You’re seeing rounds being led by firms that aren’t the top-tier Silicon
Valley names but smaller, newer funds, including funds abroad that invest
internationally. I think it just reflects the increasingly global nature of VC
now that more capital is looking for yield, whether from sovereign wealth
funds or pension funds or other outlets. But founders have no idea how to
access those sources of capital. So we’ll have an application for investors to
learn which companies are raising Series A rounds. We’re building software
around that information to better match founders with the right investors."

\- Aaron Harris

Seems pretty big to me - I wonder what form that software will take. If there
really are a lot of untraditional investment funds seeking series A
opportunities, could it take the form of maybe wealthfront or vanguard? Makes
me wonder if series a, b, c investing could ever be massively dispersed like
common stock investing is. Little benefit for the startup in that case I guess
because they miss out on the guidance from their investors, unless it can in
some way be combined?

